# How ?



## hungns35 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hearts vs *Celtic* @1.82
Liverpool vs Blackburn *draw* @4.9
*Hoffenheim* vs Bochum @1.72
Wigan vs *Arsenal* @1.94

Sunday 4.12

*CSKA Moscow* vs Lokomotiv @2.20
*AAB* vs OB @2.50
*Aston Villa* vs Everton @2.32


----------

